# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > On-line игры >  ATOM FISHING

## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


```
• Название игры / Game name: Atom Fishing/Атомная Рыбалка
• Разработчик / Developer: Woolf (1)
• Жанр / Genre: Аркады (613); Сетевые / ХотСит (408)
• Язык: Русская версия (2055)
• Тип игры / Game Type: Полная версия (установи и играй)
• Размер / Size: 70.53 Мб.
```

*Скачать* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Бесплатная виртуальная онлайн рыбалка с элементами РПГ. Не выходя из дома, Вы можете насладиться рыбной ловлей вместе со своими друзьями со всех уголков планеты. Реальность водоемов и повадки рыбы в сочетании с новой действительностью постядерного мира увлекут Вас в бешеной гонке за уловом. Удобный интуитивно понятный интерфейс позволит Вам одержать не одну победу в многочисленных и разнообразных турнирах. Квестовые персонажи отправят Вас выполнять нелегкие задачи, закончить которые Вам помогут ваши умения, полученные за набранные уровни. В игре присутствует более сотни водоемов, рыб, амуниции и около пятидесяти наживок.

Хотите попробовать себя в качестве Сталкера на рыбалке?! Тогда эта игра для Вас. Тем, кто полюбил Русскую Рыбалку в версии 1.5 – 1.6 и не смог по ряду причин играть в новой версии 2.0 – достойная альтернатива. Итак, встречайте - Fallout Fishing!ОЙ, ее переименовали в АТОМ ФИШИНГ(после наезда правообладателями фаллаута). 

Первая бесплатная он-лайн рыбалка. Все, что нужно – скачайте программу-клиент, запустите ее, напишите свой ник и пароль и Вы в мире после ядерной катострофы.

Естественно, чтобы существовать, а тем более ловить рыбу, кроме удочки Вам понадобится защитный костюм, аптечка и противохимический пакет. Не лишним будет и дозиметр – радиация на различных водоемах очень отличается. Кроме обычных обитателей водного мира на Вашу удочку будут попадаться и «продукты» постядерного мира - всевозможные рыбы мутанты. И не сильно удивляйтесь, если однажды Вы вытащите старый противогаз, обглоданный ботинок, неплохо сохранившийся скелет и даже … труп. В этом мире многое не так.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

